# he's almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 18, 2012)

THE EXICTMENT IS KILLING MEEEEEE.i just got an email from barramundi and hes says my bredli is ready to send so its gonna come soon(whenever barramundi feels like driving three hours to get to the airport) im so spoilt.
your probably sick of me talking about him but im going to anyway lol and IM GONNA SHOW HIM TOO. lol.
im gonna die with excitment!!!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2012)

Great snakes the Bredls. It'll bring you decades of enjoyment


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 18, 2012)

i hope so, i cant stop laughing,crying,fainting, every emotion you can think of in excitment.
trololololololololololololololol


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratz! Bredli's are my fav. and just got my first a few weeks ago ... a hatchie hypo bredli. So happy for you and hope you end up as happy as i am!  Make sure to post more pics out on the grass, feeding, you handling ect. for us yeah?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 18, 2012)

promise


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 22, 2012)

it maybe here tomorrow yyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

YAYAYAYAY!!!! lol So happy for you! Hope you don't mind me asking but how much was he?


----------



## browny (Apr 22, 2012)

lol congrats mate


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats Jak, I think Bredli's are beautiful. I hope we get to see lots of pics of him


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 22, 2012)

so excited 4 u matey! heres a little cheer 4 ya




!!!!!!! YAY! lol cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Sissy (Apr 22, 2012)

congrats Jak it's so exciting I remember feeling the same way about our BHP's! ... 
Thirty plus years of love and companionship.... as long as you pay him lots of attention and take good care of him.... Happy herping...


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks everyone, he was only $200 than $250, ben said 200 tn forgot the price he qouted when we did the bank deatils and stuff, but i dont mind at all because he has to drive 3 hours to the airport


----------

